
Two tools for quick and easy web application load testing during development - anders098
http://www.hanselman.com/blog/TwoToolsForQuickAndEasyWebApplicationLoadTestingDuringDevelopment.aspx
======
psophis
I usually use Apache bench:

[https://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.4/programs/ab.html](https://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.4/programs/ab.html)

~~~
ww520
That's what I use. Simple and effective.

------
shanemhansen
wrk is pretty awesome for non-distributed testing. It supports lua scripting
so it actually can be used to do tests that bust caches or run other custom
logic.

If you need a more sophisticated product, I've used jmeter before. It is
distributed, supports all kinds of protocols, scenarios, etc. If you want to
stress test a checkout flow it can be good. It's kind of an ugly mess though.

~~~
jdcarter
wrk is capable of generating a lot more load than other tools I've tested
(e.g. ApacheBench). If your web server can handle a ton of requests/sec, wrk
is the only thing I've found which can push your server hard. Highly
recommended.

Link: [https://github.com/wg/wrk](https://github.com/wg/wrk)

------
whatnotests
We use Tsung.

[http://tsung.erlang-projects.org/](http://tsung.erlang-projects.org/)

------
fauria
I like Artillery: [https://artillery.io/](https://artillery.io/)

------
foenix
I've had a lot of success using Bees With Machine Guns

[https://github.com/newsapps/beeswithmachineguns/](https://github.com/newsapps/beeswithmachineguns/)

(Also, the name is awesome)

------
anders098
The only thing about these 2 tools is that they can only ran on Windows. Which
can be a barrier for most developers. We run mac ubuntu and redhat everyday.
Sometimes it's even hard to get a windows machine inside company.

~~~
strommen
Hanselman is a Microsoft employee and a luminary in the .NET community. The
audience for his blog is definitely Windows-focused.

------
slice-beans
Locust is really good, allows custom scripts for user behaviour, and works
well spun up on multiple cloud instances
[http://locust.io/](http://locust.io/)

------
st78
I had a need to test random requests, so I built this:
[http://loadme.socialtalents.com/](http://loadme.socialtalents.com/)

Enter something like:
[http://domain.com/article/$RND(1000,9999)](http://domain.com/article/$RND\(1000,9999\))}
to get random urls every time.

Please note, that website needs to be public accessible.

------
spiderfarmer
I also like Siege. A very simple tool: [https://www.joedog.org/siege-
home/](https://www.joedog.org/siege-home/)

------
lyonlim
We use loader.io, but am looking for ways to load test websockets which
loader.io doesn't support

